# Favourite Thing About SAS!



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I figure this has been made before, but I can't find it on page one so I thought I'd bump my own thread to page one.

So what is your favourite thing about this forum. Is it the interesting topics, the relatibility with others, a good way to release your inner feelings or something completely different from what I just said?

For me, I like finding out about how others feel about very personal topics. I take it all with a grain of salt, but alot of people say pretty insightful things and also give me some good quotes to process.

Now you go :yes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I am severely depressed and ever since I joined this site, I've felt better but for a different reason. I find that when I reach out and try to help others here, if I succeed just once, it eases my depression a great deal. 
The "human contact" one can get from here, while not a replacement for real life human contact, is another thing I like.


----------



## RazorWire (Jun 16, 2010)

It feels good to know that I'm not alone, even though I would never want other people to have SA, but you know what I mean.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I guess its the only place where I've even vaguely felt I belong in some minute way.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I like that I can say things like, "I have imaginary friends" and not have people think I'm a total nutter.
I also like that I can post and write my blog and get positive feedback from people, including comments saying that my blog is "inspirational" and stuff. It _really_ makes me feel fantastic!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a friend on here I chat with everyday, only thing I could come up with that is positive about coming to this site.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Ditto.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The violence.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Miss Meggie said:


> I like that I can say things like, "I have imaginary friends" and not have people think I'm a total nutter.


:ditto


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The people I have met here. Tbh the forum discussion does not draw me here, it's the people I have met in chat which keep me coming back.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I've got some friends I chat to on the sas chat and also I met an amazing person from here who I am in an online relationship with and hopefully meeting him soon, so we can spend time together


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It makes me feel less abnormal.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, i like the venting of course, since i haven't got anyone else to talk to about this stuff, so ill just rant and nag my sorrows away on here ^^ 

But my favorite thing about the site is reading the "first step"-threads. I think it is very interesting to read about peoples backgrounds, how they would describe themselves, and what drove them to register on this site. And of course giving them a warm welcome. 

EDIT: 

Don't take this the wrong way, just realized this might have sounded a little creepy because of my username :S


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Toad Licker said:


> I have a friend on here I chat with everyday, only thing I could come up with that is positive about coming to this site.


ditto.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Stalker said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, just realized this might have sounded a little creepy because of my username :S


:spit


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

-That I can say things here than I can't other places because then people would think that I'm a freak.Not many other places where I can say that I have no friends or that I am sure that everyone hates me.Here I can find other people who are like me.
-Then all the support from all the nice people on this site.
-Reading about other peoples experiences and it's very inspiring reading about how people who had severe anxiety is on their way to recovery.
-All the interesting people on here who think that they are boring,but you are not


----------



## sjohnson1958 (May 27, 2010)

I've only been here a very short while and have been a bit shy posting, but i've been reading, and you all seem really lovely 

I hope to post more 

Samantha xxxx


----------



## superkitty (Mar 27, 2010)

pita said:


> It makes me feel less abnormal.


Same.

I like coming here, reading someone's experience/perception about something/feelings and thinking, wow, I do that too! I'm not alone!


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I feel my anxiety has made me super cautious; and as such, has helped me avoid making mistakes I have seen others make (those who seem to "through caution to the wind).

While I'd rather not have SA, I do feel there is this one positive aspect it has in my life.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

It's the only place where I can feel anything close to "normal".


----------

